# Going Planted???



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

OK i know there are quite a few of you who have some heavily planted tanks. I would like to know all you have to offer on the necessities and difficulties of a planted tank. I'm considering going planted for my two 90's rather than the fake plastics I have in them now. What plants are hardiest, no so over growing, etc...Looking for simple but real. Any info will be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance. 

Rob


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

If your thinking of filling the tank with plants that don't require anything special some that come to mind are java fern, java moss, any anubias species, and most crypts. These all should work. No co2, high light, or special substrates or fertilizers are required for these plants in most cases.

I've also had luck with amazon swords and Vals.

The amazon swords and the vals grow huge but with out any co2 or a lot of light they will grow slow and are easy to maintain under those conditions.

I'm not sure what kind of light fixture would do the job here. I have never kept a low light 90 gallon before. Perhaps someone else will chime in here.

Here is a link to a list of low light plants most are a considered hardy

http://plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.php?category=1&filter=&filter_by=2&page=1

I hope this helps


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

you can see my setup in planted tank photos, as for lighting I have four 4' T8 32 watt natural sunlight bulbs on each tank so that's only 128watts on each 90g.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I have 128 watts of T8 light on my 90gal. as well. The 90 also has injected co2 and the plants are fertilised. Here are the plants that I have grown without and now with co2:

Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
Aponogeton crispus
Aponogeton ulvaceus
Cardamine lyrata
Crinum thaianum
Cryptocoryne blassii
Cryptocoryne wendtii
Echinodorus 'rubin'
Eleocharis parvula 
Hygrophila difformis
Hygrophila polysperma
Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
Lilaeopsis macloviana 
Limnophila sessiliflora
Lysimachia nummularia v. 'Aurea'
Microsorum pteropus
Monoselenium tenerum
Myriophyllum aquaticum
Nymphea pubescens
Riccia fluitans
Rotala rotundifolia
Samolus valerandi
Vallisneria americana ''mini twister'''
Vesicularia dubyan

As far as maintenance you probably have to trim the stem plants about once a month without co2 and heavy ferts.
There are probably many more types of plants that you can grow.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Planter & Calmer...very helpful info...I'll be on the look out for some of the above mentioned...I'll have to brush up on my Latin, lol.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Calmer, do we ever get to see a FTS of your tank? 

I've got a 75g with 56w T5s running this tank:









Plant list:
Anubias barteri
Cryptocoryne blassii
Echinodorus 'ozelot'
Echinodorus amazonicus
Hygrophila polysperma 'ceylon'
hygrophila corymbosa 'angustifolia'
Limnophila sessiliflora
Microsorum pteropus (3 types; Windelov, needle leaf, normal)
Nymphea zenkeri (red)
Ludwigia sp.
Vallisneria americana 
Vesicularia dubyan


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

OK now how do you do tank maintenance..gravel siphoning and such...with such a planted tank without disturbing all the plants?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I just siphon where possible, and then gently vac the surface between plants where possible.

Keep a crew of MTS - they'll keep most of the substrate stirred for you.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Again, thanks for the advice...time to hunt down som MTS and plants. Now with plants, can you add as many as you want right away or better over time? I don't plan on having many but I do have two 90's that I want to look decently planted.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

xr8dride said:


> Now with plants, can you add as many as you want right away or better over time?


As long as your fish have room to swim and water can circulate, there is no such thing as too much plant IMO. Plants will absorb ammonia, nitrate and generally do much to contribute to the health of your tanks and fish.

That said, starting slowly a 4-5 types is not a bad thing, since you may find some plants that just won't do well and others that will flourish and filling your tank and having a bunch of plants die off can be discouraging so can having your favorite plant not do well. To avoid disappointment, I decided my favorite plants are all the ones that I can grow easily.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Your welcome xr8dride. We use the scientific names a lot because then we know exactly what plant it is. Common names can get mixed up sometimes. The best common name mix up is with water wisteria and water sprite.



ameekplec. said:


> Calmer, do we ever get to see a FTS of your tank?


 The pictures don't come out very well. I just weed wacked the 90 gal yesterday for the meet and greet so the tank looks like I do with a new haircut. ​ Instead here is a picture of the 38gal. with back wall algae and all. Actually the tank looks a lot better than that and the algae on the back wall isn't noticeably at all. The fish are red not orange.​
http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn61/Calmer_2008/38gal.jpg


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

MMMmmmm crypts. I <3 Cryptocorynes.

Ah cardamine lyrata, my arch nemesis - I can never get that stuff to thrive no matter what I try to pay it.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Mr. we're on the same page....easy is what I'm looking for.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

The cardamine lyrata took off when I started dosing excel and even more so when it was floating. It's a nice plant in small amounts.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I'll purchase some from you if you have them at the meet.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Two packages of them at $3 a piece.
More info here from Cardamine lyrata owners.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/45-Cardamine_Cardamine_lyrata.html

If you want bulletproof easy to grow plants then there will be a bag of Cryptocoryne wendtii and also a bag of Microsorum pteropus -Java Fern. Java fern plants are not fully grown as of yet.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Calmer, I did pick them up.


----------

